

Real Tennis World Champion will be decided tomorrow - cromulent
http://www.irtpa.com/index.php/realtennis/world_champs

======
cromulent
Fahey has held the title for 16 years, but it's been hotly contested since
1740.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_real_tennis_world_champ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_real_tennis_world_champions)

------
kierank
I'll be honest and say I had no idea people still play real tennis.

